# Where do the spacers go on Shimano 10 speed cassettes?



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I recently decided to upgrade my bikes from Shimano 9 speed to 10 speed. So, I bought both a DA 7800 cassette and an Ultegra 6600 cassette off two sellers on eBay and they arrived in great condition. Unfortunately, they both arrived in plastic bags with cogs and spacers all mixed up, rather than rubberbanded in proper sequence.  

Can anybody tell me where the spacers should be placed? Both are 12-25.

I was thinking maybe they go wherever there's a jump between teeth, but figured that would be too easy.

Any help appreciated.


*** Note to the search Nazis - I tried searching, but didn't find anything.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

redlizard said:


> I recently decided to upgrade my bikes from Shimano 9 speed to 10 speed. So, I bought both a DA 7800 cassette and an Ultegra 6600 cassette off two sellers on eBay and they arrived in great condition. Unfortunately, they both arrived in plastic bags with cogs and spacers all mixed up, rather than rubberbanded in proper sequence.
> 
> Can anybody tell me where the spacers should be placed? Both are 12-25.
> 
> ...


Not sure I understand your question. Obviously, the spacing between cogs should be equal and therefore the answer should be apparent. However, I'm guessing you must ber asking some other question?


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm probably just overthinking it. Basically, I have three cogs in a fixed group, seven loose cogs and four loose spacers. The two smallest cogs have a sort of spacer extension on them, so I'm guessing each loose spacer goes between the five remaining loose cogs? I guess this would result in every cog being equally spaced relative to it's neighbors. If I had a 10 speed assembled cassette in front of me, I'm sure it'd be obvious. I never really thought about it until they showed up this way.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's the cassette ordering for Ultegra CS-6600 and DA 7800.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*You got it.*

Put the spacers between the cogs. :idea:

Largest cog on first, then spacer, then next smaller cog, etc. Eyeball the freewheel assembly to make sure all the cogs are evenly spaced. Often, they don't get seated flush in the keyed slots. The final lockring screws onto the freewheel body against the serrated washer, on top of the last cog out. There should be just enough room to get it all the way on.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

You also need a 1mm thick spacer on the freehub, before you put the cassette on. Those normally come with the cassette but an ebay seller might not have included them.


----------



## dave699 (Oct 21, 2009)

ericm979 said:


> You also need a 1mm thick spacer on the freehub, before you put the cassette on. Those normally come with the cassette but an ebay seller might not have included them.


To OP - yes ^^^, that's the little silver metal ring with no splines on it. It goes on the freehub before the largest cog does (closest to spokes).


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Yep.*



dave699 said:


> To OP - yes ^^^, that's the little silver metal ring with no splines on it. It goes on the freehub before the largest cog does (closest to spokes).


Some cheaper casettes don't have that first washer.


----------



## 72guy (Nov 18, 2009)

dave699 said:


> To OP - yes ^^^, that's the little silver metal ring with no splines on it. It goes on the freehub before the largest cog does (closest to spokes).


And don't forget the second "little silver metal ring" ( item #2 in the diagram ) before the lock ring goes on. The spacer is very thin and may be stuck to the lock ring and even look like it's part of the lock ring.


----------

